# Anyone have a nutcracking gizmo?



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have the patience to grow a bunch of different types of nuts because I don't want to crack all of the shells by hand. However, if there was a home-built gizmo which could crack peanut shells, almond shells, sunflower shells, etc then I'd be all over building something like that.

Anyone have such a device and do you have pics or a description?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

patience ... is the key. (sorry)

Think food you brought to the table.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Edit: Eh, never mind. I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe you could make something like this.

http://www.photomagnets.com/theworldsbestnutcracker.html


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Something like this would work:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

No one needs a nut cracker when I have a sharp pocket knife!

:teehee::laugh:


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job for kids


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Duke-Company-Pecan-Cracker-Crackers/dp/B000FNK8JK
this is the type that I use for cracking pecans. you may be able to use it for other nuts too.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife? hehehe..."what honey, nothing is funny, just chuckling"...er um gotta go now...


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

KaiWinters said:


> My wife? hehehe..."what honey, nothing is funny, just chuckling"...er um gotta go now...


I KNEW that this would arise at some point and I even debated making reference to wives and past girlfriends but decided to play it straight.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i would just use the pommel of my ka-bar, i used that to grind up whole coffee beans over in afghanistan.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Bobbb said:


> I KNEW that this would arise at some point and I even debated making reference to wives and past girlfriends but decided to play it straight.


Sure you did...just showed my wife the post and she said it was "cute"...neener neener neener...hehehe


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I use my fingers...thought everyone did...now wife is chuckling...sigh...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw a show a few years back about peanut shellers this guy made for villagers in Africa. Supposed to work well on sun dried peanuts(harder to shell than kiln dried) and I think he has come up with versions for other nuts also.

After finding out that even a small commercial unit would be cost prohibitive he made a device out of concrete that seems to work good. I hunted for a while and found this link and I think the actual plans are out there somewhere. Will look for them as time permits.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130890701#


----------

